# Electric Hook up.



## Tryfan914 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi everyone. 
Off to France this summer for the first time. Have heard that I need to convert usual hook up lead for French connections. Can anyone let me know if this is correct and if so what I need to do.
Thanks.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I suggest that you try doing a search on here for the answer - it will give you more reading than War & Peace but you will get the information you require!


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Dont worry too much about EHU. There are stories out there about switched polarity. I have yet to find switched polarity on the Aires. You can buy a simple "nightlite" like plug in that gives you a visible idea bout what your power supply is doing.

As far as plugs are concerned you could simply use a Continental plug conversation. Or buy as most do a continental plug

http://www.caseysoutdoorleisure.co.uk/continental-conversion-plug-341-p.asp

I would take some gaffer tape just to ensure you plug doesnt "fall" out.

Its a lot easier touring France than UK. Its great, use the free Aires in the small towns. Just try and buy something in the local shops. Its great!!!

You will enjoy I and many others will testify to that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your lucky enough to find EHU on an Aire that works they are usually the same as ours but get a two pin adaptor just in case. Cant say about campsites as we dont use them. Reverse Polarity does exist but its not something I worry about.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

You will need a two pin adapter, a simple plugin 3 light tester and a reverse polarity cable.

Aires are normally ok and are a mixture of two and three pin.

Never had a problem with reverse polarity on aires but lots of probs with sites.

Tape is a must, but one assumes you carry that anyway.


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

We used Aires every night for 6 weeks and found 2 with EHU's and neither of them worked. :lol: :roll: :lol: but should be no problem as you normally move after one night.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I find that when touring France I dont need hookup. We go for weeks on end without it. We dont usually stay in one place for more than three nights. We have one 110AH battery and no solar panel. As long as we drive every few days the battery gets topped up enough for another couple of days.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

stevee4 said:


> Dont worry too much about EHU. There are stories out there about switched polarity. I have yet to find switched polarity on the Aires. You can buy a simple "nightlite" like plug in that gives you a visible idea bout what your power supply is doing.
> 
> As far as plugs are concerned you could simply use a Continental plug conversation. Or buy as most do a continental plug
> 
> ...


We spent 8 weeks in France last year and found about 8 Aires which used reverse polarity.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Barryd,

Do you have a TV on as well as your lights when touring through France?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bandleader said:


> Hi Barryd,
> 
> Do you have a TV on as well as your lights when touring through France?


Yes, we watch TV most nights. I have a flip top 10" TV which is really low power and a Camos Dome as well as LED lights. We can go 6 days without hookup or moving the van but usually two or three days is the most we would stay in one place.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hopefully this may be of help

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-69029-electric-hookup-ehu.html


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

IF reverse polarity didn't matter, or is not a problem, then why are electric cables marked red or brown for posative (+) and black or blue for negative (-). If it didn't matter then cables could all be one colour, or any colour we wanted ?

I would advocate that particularly with sensative printed circuit boards and controllers, the correct polarity should always be observed not only to protect your equipment, but yourself. Having said that feel free to persuade me otherwise !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

shingi said:


> I would advocate that particularly with sensative printed circuit boards and controllers, the correct polarity should always be observed not only to protect your equipment, but yourself.


What does polarity mean, when the direction of the current reverses 50 times every second? (Alternating current.)

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We carry the normal EHU cables PLUS a two pin to standard EHU socket adaptor, PLUS a short length which reverses polarity.

As Zebb says with AC it is switched 50 times per second. BUT if the polarity is not as UK wiring our system shows us with an annoying extra light. Supposedly, it makes a difference to some electrical components but I do not know what. The prime reason is that in the UK the switch on a socket cuts the LIVE rather than the neutral. In France when the power is cut BOTH live and neutral are cut so nothing is left live.

If the polarity is reversed the plug could remain live as the neutral would be cut off, this would still allow current to flow to earth.

Switches are not part of the system in France so that is not a problem, but they still colour code their wires and still "recommend" which way round it is normally connected (according to plugs and electrical components in LeClerk and Bricomarche/Briconaut type stores.

All of their circuits are spurs c/w the UK ring main system, but I believe this is now being accepted in France.

So EHU + 2 pin + reversed adaptor - all clearly marked! It covers any eventuality and we have used all of them at various times!

http://www.outdoorbits.com/continental-hook-up-adaptor-p-911.html

the reversing connector can usually be found in caravan accessory shops or is easy to make up in advance using a very short piece of wire and an EHU plug for one end and a socket for the other. BUT make sure it is clearly marked.

We plug ours in at the van so that all connections are well clear of the ground and clearly visible as the short wire is only 15cm long for the reversed polarity connector.

Dave


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

shingi said:


> IF reverse polarity didn't matter, or is not a problem, then why are electric cables marked red or brown for posative (+) and black or blue for negative (-). If it didn't matter then cables could all be one colour, or any colour we wanted ?


Hi,

Reversed polarity will not harm equipment, as Dave says it reverses 50 time a sec anyway, but it can harm you, any protection you have unless it is a double pole will be on the live (positive side), when reversed the neutral becomes live with no protection so with an earth or ground fault, and that includes a fault through you all sorts of horrible things can happen, fires, death that sort of thing. 

Also most cheaper 13a socket and all light switches only switch one pole so you may think you have turned the appliance off, but you haven't, you have interrupted the circuit on the negative side so the heater, kettle whatever is still live.

Hope this helps.


----------

